# What # Flourcarbon are you guys throwing? (Typically)



## jared07

Always have been a Seaguar guy...tried Yo-Zuri Pink and didn't find it as reliable...anyways

Suffix 832 30# is my main line, I usually use a 2' flouro leader, have been throwing 20lb but thinking I could bump up size for more abrasion resistance...just seeing what you guys are throwing.


----------



## Brian10

For inshore fishing, I use 20 lb Seaguar Invizx.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

For my fishing at ROLLOVER PASS i use XPS (from bass pro made by TORAY) and SEGUAR CARBON PRO 8lb.-15 lb.fluorocarbon leader and never have problem fishing with FIRELINE SMOKE 4 lb. and SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 LB.-10 LB..


----------



## Bearwolf34

20# seaguar red label tied to 30#power pro braid.


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Except for my crappie rod, everything I have has 14# mono.


----------



## PuddlePirate

P-Line Ultimate Fluorocarbon 10lb test on my trout\red reels

Ande Fluorocarbon on leaders for surf & offshore. 20lb - 80lb, depends on what's targeted and setups

Rio Light Saltwater Fluorocarbon for fly


----------



## Meadowlark

20 pound Vanish tied to 30 pound Power Pro.


----------



## txdukklr

20 lb seagaur blue label to 20 lb braid


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing

I run 12# on all my bait casters. Braid to 20# liter on spinners.


----------



## trout2th

P - line floroclear 20#


----------



## SeaY'all

I use 20lb fins windtamer and 15 or 20lb Yozuri flouro or Seaguar


----------



## Makaira_Nigricans

jared07 said:


> Always have been a Seaguar guy...tried Yo-Zuri Pink and didn't find it as reliable...anyways
> 
> Suffix 832 30# is my main line, I usually use a 2' flouro leader, have been throwing 20lb but thinking I could bump up size for more abrasion resistance...just seeing what you guys are throwing.


I Throw Seaguar Tatsu in 12# test for inshore.


----------



## tpool

15# Seaguar red label for trout & reds. 30# flouro leader for flounder on live mullet or mud minnows.


----------



## agonzales1981

P line flouroclear 25lb


----------



## Psychogatortrout

Seagur Invisx 20lb. Been thinking of bumping down to 15 so the noses of my top-waters don't dig as much and a slower sink on my corkies and plastics. Trout.


----------



## V-Bottom

trout.....20# Stren Big Game for main line, w/ 20# Ande Fluro Leader material for leaders
Flatties......same as above but 30# leader
mangrove snapper......6ft. of 30# fluro leader material


----------



## Solodaddio

10 pd braid to 15 pd flourocarbon on our small spinners
30 pd braid to 30pd flourocarbon on baitcaster and bigger spinner
40pd flourocarbon for homemade leaders when bottom fishing.


----------



## Mmc

i found fluorocarbon to be too expensive. I caught just as many fish with mono leaders as my friends who were using fluorocarbon, so i couldn't really justify the extra expense.
I use Ande mono leader. # depends on if i'm fishing bay or offshore and target species.


----------



## V-Bottom

A lot of off-shore feeches can see leader line which is bad. This why the use of good fluro leader line is a must.


----------



## karstopo

Seaguar or Vanish, but lean towards the Seaguar, seems less stiff. Anywhere from 15#-30#. 30# in heavy shell for marsh reds. 

Fly rod, 40# seaguar butt, 20# tippet is my standard bay, marsh, surf set up. Might put on a 15# tippet for smaller flies/fish in surf and bay.


----------



## Zerofold

3GENTS_Fishing said:


> I run 12# on all my bait casters. Braid to 20# liter on spinners.


x2


----------



## FishinKidSteven

30 lbs Seaguar blue label when i'm over oyster and 20 lbs for the rest. All tied to 30 lbs braid for the main line


----------



## Tino_e

20lb suffix 832 with about 2' of seaguer floro


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag

I am fishing for over 10 years from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS using FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.,SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 lb.,8 lb.10 lb.with XPS fluorocarbon 14 lb. and never have problem catching big fish.

With FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.+14 lb. XPS FUOROCARBON i was catching (C&R)at ROLLOVER PASS one 40 inch ,23 lb.red fish,and many big trout, from the bank.


----------



## Flounder Face

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> I am fishing for over 10 years from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS using FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.,SPIDERWIRE ULTRACAST 6 lb.,8 lb.10 lb.with XPS fluorocarbon 14 lb. and never have problem catching big fish.
> 
> With FIRELINE ORIGINAL SMOKE 4 lb.+14 lb. XPS FUOROCARBON i was catching (C&R)at ROLLOVER PASS one 40 inch ,23 lb.red fish,and many big trout, from the bank.


Yes Jean, but your 12.5 foot rod and properly set drag goes a long way towards your landing that fish. For those that don't know, the long rod takes up a lot up force that may be put on the lighter weight line, allowing you to cast further with a lighter line and also a longer rod takes lot of fight from a fish, always working that rod tension. I was and am a proponent of such a system, it is just not practical from a yak, and tougher to land a fish while wading too. However it will take its toll on your wrist holding that long rod, but luckily Jean is one tough guy.
Bank or pier fishing it is a great approach though.


----------



## Flounder Face

BTW, I use 15 lb braid with a 20lb Berkley Trilene Mono leader down here, unless the water is gin clear I do not spend the extra money on Flouro, if that helps. I also use a 6.5 inch Laguna custom rod, my first rod preference for every trip.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Flounder Face said:


> Yes Jean, but your 12.5 foot rod and properly set drag goes a long way towards your landing that fish. For those that don't know, the long rod takes up a lot up force that may be put on the lighter weight line, allowing you to cast further with a lighter line and also a longer rod takes lot of fight from a fish, always working that rod tension. I was and am a proponent of such a system, it is just not practical from a yak, and tougher to land a fish while wading too. However it will take its toll on your wrist holding that long rod, but luckily Jean is one tough guy.
> Bank or pier fishing it is a great approach though.


:texasflag

You right,fishing with long spinning rods at ROLLOVER PASS i have many advantage.I am fishing just from the bank with artificial and with long rods i can cast long distance with tynni braid(maximum for me 10 lb. and also with 4 lb. ,6 lb. 8lb.+8 lb.-14 lb. fluorocarbon leader).

With long rods i can keep little line on the water because all the time i keep my tip of the rod at 45 degree and just the fluorocarbon leader touching the bottom(the fluorocarbon is more resistance to abrasion like braid).When i have i bite i can strike easy in time with long rod and in the same time make my fight with big fish more easy.

I was trying to build myself my long rods using fly blanks,so the rod is not so heavy,or i was changing same G.LOOMIS IMX 9'wt 10 ,wt 12 fly rod and SAGE RPLX 9' wt.10,wt 11,wt 12/13 fly rods in spinning rods.

I am fishing just at ROLLOVER PASS because i am disable(problems with my legs).I don't fish in surf or from the pier for the same reason.

At ROLLOVER PASS i can park my car very close with the bank,take my ice box from my trunk an fishing sitting on my ice box.I can't fishing sitting on my legs.


----------



## jack1

*Leader*

20 pound Big Game clear


----------



## Jean Scurtu

:texasflag


jack1 said:


> 20 pound Big Game clear


:texasflag

Sorry but the question was about fluorocarbon and what i know BIG GAME clear is not fluorocarbon !!!!


----------



## RedXCross

"IF" I use Fluor, It will be 20# Sunline ,but usually Suffix Titanium currently!
Depends on the depth of water I am fishing and with what lure I am throwing.


----------



## natureboy3002

20lbs p-line


----------



## bigsplinter

Seaguar blue label x 2


----------

